# devmgr xml may have been deleted windows 8



## nvarner

I've Been on my computer and a thing showed up saying that devmgr.xml may have been deleted, I tried looking it up, but all I could find was devmgr.dll please help


----------



## Sharma7

What is the entire error message you receive? Any error codes or stuff like that can really help us out.
If this file has been deleted, you can try out the following trick to try and fix it:
http://smallbusiness.chron.com/fix-device-manager-devmgrdll-error-49739.html
Just follow steps 1-3 in the above link for now.
I know it says "devmgr.dll", but devmgr.dll and .xml, although different, are closely related, and work together. So hopefully, fixing one will also fix the other.


----------



## nvarner

it didint have any error codes but it said it was under C:/Users/ (my Name)/AppData/Local/Temp?devmgr.xml


----------



## nvarner

Sorry the ? was meant to be / and I'm not having trouble with devmgr.dll, I'm having trouble with devmgr.xml


----------

